# Zing guitars (Steve's Music, Canada)



## Blackdot (Jan 25, 2008)

Anyone familiar with this brand? It's manufactured for Steve's Music in Canada and made at the same factory that does Epiphone in China. Les Paul body with a PRS neck. Nice looking guitar, mahogany body with a flamed maple top.

It plays nice and feels really solid. According to the salesman at Steve's the only downside is that the electronic is pretty crappy, but construction wise it's on the same level as a mid-range Epiphone or ESP. Thing is that it's about the same price as an Epi Les Paul Standard 100.

So before buying I was trying to find any outside informations about that product but because it's only sold at Steve's it makes kinda hard. If anyone can help, thanks in advance.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Alot of times store brands are seconds, rebadged and sold to stores with their own label. Gibson owns their own factory in China, so I wouldnt be surprised that they went with this way to dump all their seconds.........


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

If it sounds good will intonate well and plays well why not buy it.

I'm sure it's has a warrantee if it twists or warps you take it back.

Steve's has stood buy their stuff I've bought over the years.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm suprised that all of the larger chain stores don't have "House Brands".


----------



## Joe Kickass (Jun 9, 2008)

I bought this guitar, cherry sun burst. I like it a lot, i haven't had any problems with it, but the wiring is pretty cheap.


----------

